# Small exotic mammal suggestions



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Are there any small (eg sugar glider size or similar) exotic mammals that are:

Diurnal
Arboreal
Availible to buy (as in can be got hold of occasionally)
Could live inside or outside (in an appropriate enclosure of course)

Just wondering really. Lots of nice looking mammals are nocturnal and I'd want to be able to view the animal during the day. This would be an animal for keeping in the future not right now (plenty of time for research), so far I've got marmosets and squirrels on the list but interested to hear of any others that fit this description as a starter point for research. I'd prefer it not to be a rodent if possible (I'm aware squirrels are rodents)
Not much point researching an animal I can't get hold of


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

It is possible to reverse photoperiod. Some zoos do it so that nocturnal animals can be seen in the daytime. You would really have to WANT the animal though. I don't think you will find much support here for keeping primates of any kind. Perhaps you should look at slightly larger mammals such as civets or genets. Or there are raccoons or coatis if you have the space. Why a small mammal but not a rodent? Plenty of interesting rodents out there..: victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

A marbled polecat although I've not seen any for a couple of years , mongoose ? Obviously there a few types about scrap they just read aboreal,


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2011)

I think for things that titchy, you have to include rodents - chipmunks maybe?

They're small, arboreal, diurnal, can be housed indoors and/or outside and you can actually get them without too much difficulty.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Degus are pretty cool.
: victory:


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Chipmunks are fab! OK, so they are not terribly exotic, but they are great fun to watch and not difficult to keep. When I owned them, several of mine were very tame


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I mentioned not rodents as I've had so many. I have chinchillas now, have had chipmunks, rats, mice, gerbils, guinea pigs, hamsters. I don't really want degus as they are pretty similar to chinnies and would like something different. 
I'd prefer not to have to reverse the photoperiod for the animal ideally and am aware that primates are a lot of work and expense so they would be a possibility in the future but not until I have space for a large outdoor enclosure for a small troop (still in the research stage), I mainly mentioned them incase there was a small creature that had similar habits. I'm not one of these stick it in a bird cage by itself wearing a nappy, then sell it on when it starts to bite kind of people, I like to provide for their needs properly. 
I like animals that climb around.

I quite like the look of short tailed opossums (which I realise are unfortunately nocturnal), they look really sweet and a marsupial would be a nice change (even if they do look very much like a rodent).

Mongoose are a possibility despite not being arboreal, I have looked at them but not into their habits or care really yet so will do a bit of research on them.

I think my preferred criteria are too good to be true which is why I haven't come across the animal yet :blush:

Keep the suggestions up though if anyone does think of something


----------



## Deanna (Apr 21, 2011)

I know its a rodent but have you though about gambian pouch rats?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Pouchies are bigger than I'm looking for really, although they are pretty awesome. I'd like to avoid rodents as they are quite destructive with their need to gnaw and I've experienced my fair share of this, especially with the chinnies. Squirrel could be an exception though. 
I'm quite sold with the short tailed opossums at the moment, they sound pretty great


----------



## drstevo (May 22, 2012)

African Pygmy Dormice...? although rodent & nocturnal (I think)
:lol2:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

ChazzieJo said:


> Degus are pretty cool.
> : victory:


degus suck! lol they sprey piss through the bars of their cage all over the walls haha


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

If all goes well I may be getting a pair of Richardson's Ground Squirrels soon. Personally I think they're adorable. They're diurnal and though they're terrestrial they still enjoy climbing. Most people keep them inside, it seems, but I've heard of a few keeping them outdoors in the same way as rabbits. Of course, you said you've already considered squirrels, and I suppose the more typically arboreal types would be better suited to you, but just another species to consider as I do see them up on the classifieds from time to time


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

STO's are great, I've kept a few. Ours were active in the evenings and during the night though, so definitely not diurnal. Also, they need to be kept warm, so no outdoor enclosures.


----------



## Helen88uk (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Gliders?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I may get sugar gliders one day but not really what I'm thinking of right now


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What about Tenrecs?


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

Going to second Marbled Polecats or EU polecats. EU's are easy to get hold of and are quite cheap, Marbled Polecats are something I've been looking for with no luck


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Kaori said:


> Going to second Marbled Polecats or EU polecats. EU's are easy to get hold of and are quite cheap, Marbled Polecats are something I've been looking for with no luck


i know of a few marbled polecats forsale but not cheap at all...
squirrels chew alot like rodents also..i have a pair of sto forsale they
are nice and active when they want to be.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> What about Tenrecs?


Tenrecs would fit all of the other criteria of the OP apart from the fact that they are nocturnal. It would be great on the OP would be able to find a diurnal species that fits their requirements and then possibly have a nocturnal species to watch in the evening/night.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Ideally I'm looking for diurnal or crespuscular animal, or one that may come out during the day from time to time. I'm not looking for an animal that will be in bed until say 11pm when I'm off to bed, if it woke up early evening eg 7p or 8pm for play that would be ok. 
That may sound very particular but you get the general idea of when I'd like to be able to interact with him/her/them. If any of the animals suggested so far are likely to have this sort of routine I'd like to hear from people who keep or have kept them


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

samurai said:


> Ideally I'm looking for diurnal or crespuscular animal, or one that may come out during the day from time to time. I'm not looking for an animal that will be in bed until say 11pm when I'm off to bed, if it woke up early evening eg *7p or 8pm* for play that would be ok.
> That may sound very particular but you get the general idea of when I'd like to be able to interact with him/her/them. If any of the animals suggested so far are likely to have this sort of routine I'd like to hear from people who keep or have kept them


Apparently kinkajous become active at about 7pm  They're also arboreal, and very cute! Quite pricey though and can be hard to come by. 
I've also heard that arctic foxes are diurnal and captive corsacs are alert during the day.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

If someone could shrink a kinkajou for me that would be just lovely, I think these are gorgeous but I'm looking for something smaller. 

The size of a fancy rat give or take a little would be perfect  (Preferably smaller rather than larger)

Possibly considering a rodent now but only diurnal ones. Harvest mice are really cute but I've seen how fast they can move so can't imagine them being too easy to have out for playtime, although not essential.

Short tailed opossum are still my favourite so far, how nocturnal are these guys? Can be trained to come out early evening for interaction? How messy are they? I'm put off sugar gliders due to reading about them toileting all over the place. Some accidents are obviously fine but I don't want to constanly be weed or pooped on


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah, of course, the size ... I can't say anything on the STO front, but on the rodent front, I think mouse-like hamsters are less nocturnal than others, and duprasi are generally diurnal in captivity.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I remember seeing a rodent for sale that was like a rat sized gerbil (poss shaw's jird) and apparently was happier living alone than in a group. Not sure it was a jird as I thought they liked to be in a group, does anyone know what it might of been? It's possible that info given on it's social life wasn't correct.

Duprasi are very cute and a definate possibilty


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

samurai said:


> I remember seeing a rodent for sale that was like a rat sized gerbil (poss shaw's jird) and apparently was happier living alone than in a group. Not sure it was a jird as I thought they liked to be in a group, does anyone know what it might of been? It's possible that info given on it's social life wasn't correct.
> 
> Duprasi are very cute and a definate possibilty


I have a Dup called 'fluffy' Dave (not the furry kind of fluffy); and he has a great 'big' personality and even though he is 'fluffy' he is still very active. In addition, from what is generally said about Dups, and from experience, they are a damn site calmer than hamsters; the odd psycho still exists of course, but in a much better ration.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They are very cute, funny looking tail though. Do they climb at all?


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

samurai said:


> They are very cute, funny looking tail though. Do they climb at all?


They try. :lol2:

Usually just results in a tumbling ball of fur; and a funny tail.


----------

